# New Urban Decay Products Out In September!



## vivaXglamlove (Jul 17, 2008)

2  new palettes, 24/7 concealer pencil, 24/7 lip liners, 2 new Best Of Urban Decay Sets, Urban Decay Primer Potion Set (two shadows includes), 24/7 Liners set, and Urban Decay glitter liner set 

ShinyFashion's Video!


24/7 Lip Pencils
24/7 Concealer


----------



## mizuki~ (Jul 17, 2008)

Damn I cannot wait! Those palettes...


----------



## Ms. Z (Jul 17, 2008)

That Pop UP palette is beautiful!


----------



## AmyAngel (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm going to have to hope for another Sephora gift card for Christmas this year, I think! Between this, a big vacation, and several other new things coming out in late August - September, I'm going to be seriously broke!


----------



## zuiahiah99 (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmyAngel* 

 
_I'm going to have to hope for another Sephora gift card for Christmas this year, I think! Between this, a big vacation, and several other new things coming out in late August - September, I'm going to be seriously broke!_

 
i agree!


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jul 17, 2008)

Looks very cool... but I dont understand why UD always puts the same shades in their pallets (except deluxe palette) I dont want multiples of the same shades.. and it seems like midnight cowboy and oil slick are in EVERY palette! Thats what keeps me from buying these...


----------



## KikiB (Jul 17, 2008)

I am excited for the glitter liner set as well as some of the palettes! I will be getting at least one of the 24/7 liner sets, hopefully for Christmas.


----------



## bebegirl88 (Jul 17, 2008)

To Die For The Palettes!!!! Yummy!!!!
Concealer 24/7 Sounds Awesome!!!


----------



## RoseyPosey (Jul 17, 2008)

Coincidentally, i have a birthday in September so this is going to work out in my favor!!!! lol


*Tinkee*. i agree, i went to buy like 2 pallette's but both had similiar eyeshadows or the same ones so i said screw it and didnt buy them, but i dont own alot of them so i may just get them anyhow! lol


----------



## nursee81 (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmyAngel* 

 
_I'm going to have to hope for another Sephora gift card for Christmas this year, I think! Between this, a big vacation, and several other new things coming out in late August - September, I'm going to be seriously broke!_

 

i agree too. i cannot wait until then i am going to have to work some OT this next couple of months.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jul 18, 2008)

lip pencils

lipsticks

concealer

palette one 

palette two


----------



## Hilly (Jul 18, 2008)

I want pallet #2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Jul 18, 2008)

yeah! all new stuff to play around with..i can't wait for theses to come out


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 18, 2008)

wow, those palettes are nice!


----------



## zuiahiah99 (Jul 18, 2008)

i heard that they will be out aug 1st


----------



## revoltofagirl (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm really interested in the concealer pencil but it looks like the lightest shade will be too dark for me... boo.

I have one shadow from each palette... I love the simplicity of the wood one... but I think I like the colors more in the pop-up one. hmmm. decisions...


----------



## PollyRhythm (Jul 23, 2008)

I went on the UD website yesterday and they already have the 24/7 lip liners up to order. I don't know though that if you order them, they won't be shipped until later since I didn't try to order them and I checked Sephora and Ulta's websites and haven't seen them there. I am really looking forward to the Ozone lip liner!


----------



## kaexbabey (Jul 23, 2008)

wow! i wonder how much the palette w/ 16 eyeshadows will be. and i'm interested in the concealers! has more product than the mac one.

edit: oops i didnt wait til the end. but idk how to convert pounds to dollars =/


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Jul 23, 2008)

I LOVE the pop up palette but why is Shatterd in all the darn palette's? I mean it's a pretty color but all 3 of my Urban Decay Palette's have it.Oh well Now I'll have 4 with that color in it.I love how they ditched the sponge tip applicator and went for brushes!! So loving this.


----------



## -moonflower- (Jul 23, 2008)

That stuff looks nice, I've a feeling I'll want some of it when it comes out.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 25, 2008)

i just picked up two new UD shadows - S&M and Gunmetal. 
Gunmetal is a great Knight Divine dupe, with a bit of silver glitter thrown in.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm totally diggin the concealer pencils myself...I'm getting that along with the Surreal Mineral Foundation for school, and a 24/7 pencil in Zero. If the palettes didn't always have the same shades in them, I'd be more excited. I'd rather just get the Foreshadow Palette and call it a day.


----------



## astronaut (Jul 25, 2008)

Ozone and one of the concealer sticks will be mine...


----------



## pratbc (Jul 25, 2008)

25 pounds is $49.85 USD (at least according to the currency converter).  

HTH!


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jul 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaexbabey* 

 
_wow! i wonder how much the palette w/ 16 eyeshadows will be. and i'm interested in the concealers! has more product than the mac one.

edit: oops i didnt wait til the end. but idk how to convert pounds to dollars =/_

 
To convert pounds to USD, just double the amount.

5 pounds = 10 USD
10 pounds = 20 USD

And vice versa to convert USD to pounds.


----------



## astronaut (Jul 26, 2008)

By the way, XE - The World's Favorite Currency and Foreign Exchange Site is a traveler's best friend


----------



## Christina983 (Aug 13, 2008)

any release date for these yet?
thank u!


----------



## vividdreamer (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm really excited about the 16 e/s palette--I LOVE UD's palettes, and I think the pop ups are cute (if a little kitschy). It'll be a great Christmas gift!


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Aug 20, 2008)

No news of a release date yet?


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm so ready for the 24/7 liner sets to come out! Looove 'em


----------



## vocaltest (Sep 6, 2008)

I believe these are a UK exclusive... Don't count me on that though... I'm probably wrong.


----------



## ktdetails (Sep 6, 2008)

the sets of 24/7 eyeliners - VIP and VELVET ROPE at at ULTA now.


----------



## PollyRhythm (Sep 6, 2008)

Okay, so yesterday I stopped by Ulta after school since I found out that they had the new liners and lipsticks in stores. OH...MY...GOD!!! They are freaking fantastic. The 24/7 Lipliners are exactly like the eyeliners. I swatched my hand with all of them and washed my hands a billion times yesterday and they still have they are still there. Very faint but you can see them. I like the lipsticks too, they seem like they might have some staying power to them. 

I only picked up Ozone to test it and loved it. My Mac lipglass did not bleed out at all and I had to keep checking to be sure that I wasn't halusinating. I also got Zero since I can't really work Mac's Blacktrack fluidline like I want. Oh to everyone who dosen't know, at Ulta they have the little mini sets of the 24/7 eyeliners by VIP(the bright colors) and a neutral set (can't remember the name) but they come like 5 in a pack, they all have zero in it, and they're $29. When I get the money, I'm going back for both.


----------

